

Ask HN: How to find a CTO and CFO - Social Media Company - barrettshepherd

My name is Barrett and I&#x27;m the founder of a social media events company called CreaTour. We organize events all over the nation for fans to meet their favorite Viners, Instagrammers, YouTubers, etc.<p>Anyway to date we&#x27;ve done Austin and Orlando and I&#x27;m currently working on getting investors involved and planning out future events. We&#x27;ve already grossed over 100k JUST from ticket sales.<p>I have lots of ideas how I want to expand it and recently we launched CreaTourMGMT where we manage different influencers or internet personalities. We &#x27;re working on growing our lineup.<p>Anyway as all this growth and awesome things happen, I need help.<p>I&#x27;m currently seeking a CTO (Chief Technical Officer) to help fulfill all our awesome creative endeavors.<p>I&#x27;m also seeking a CFO (Chief Financial Officer) to help manage everything from budgets to taxes and everything inbetween as the company continues to grow.<p>If anyone is interested or knows someone who may be interested please let me know!<p>Just to clarify... EVENTS IS JUST THE BEGINNING. As I mentioned above we are already expanding out into management and have lots of other areas we want to do as well.<p>barrett@thecreatour.com
======
kjs3
A company that has grossed 100k doesn't need a CFO. You need an accountant.
Don't slap a fancy title on someone until you need to actually hire someone
who deserves it (like when you're grossing $5-10m/yr, or want to go public).
Don't do it if for no other reason than when you get to the point where you
actually need a CFO, you're going to have to tell the guy who isn't qualified
that he's out.

